# Autocross Pics from 4/4/04



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

A few pics from yesterday's event. Thanks to Renee for snapping the photos.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Looks great :thumbup: 

How did you do?


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> Looks great :thumbup:
> 
> How did you do?


It was a Test & Tune (non points event) so they didn't really run us in classes. But to my amazement I was consistently running faster times than the other B Stock drivers (actually A Stock too). I was top 5 FTD with Alex Shchipkov taking FTD a full second faster than I.

April 17th is OVR's first points event, so it'll be interesting to see how I do.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

What size tires are you running on those wheels? Are they staggered? Did you have too much understeer? I'll be going to a driver's school for the first time with my 18" staggered M72s. I wasn't thrilled about the understeer with my staggered 17" M68s, I'm wondering if the even more staggered M72s will be worse.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

PhilH said:


> What size tires are you running on those wheels? Are they staggered? Did you have too much understeer? I'll be going to a driver's school for the first time with my 18" staggered M72s. I wasn't thrilled about the understeer with my staggered 17" M68s, I'm wondering if the even more staggered M72s will be worse.


Phil, I'm running 265/35/18 Kumho Ecsta V700s all the way around on staggered OEM M72s. See this thread for more details.

You'll still have quite a bit of understeer with the M72s, unless you run the same width tire all the way around (like I am doing). Also, setting your rear tire pressure approx. 5 lbs lower will help a little too.

Good luck at the drivers' school!! :thumbup:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Andy said:


>


Open differential


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

nate said:


> Open differential


  Tell me 'bout it!!

I want LSD.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

rumratt said:


> :stupid:


 I got an LSD.

No pics yet, though


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Looks like fun !!


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

someone needs to dump a little chlorine into the Gene Pool...


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> I got an LSD.
> 
> No pics yet, though


from the looks of your avatar, not only did you get LSD, but you took it too


----------

